# Baldor VFD Parameters ?



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Calectrical said:


> On one of the parameters, the parameter description is motor mag amps. What does. The mag part refer to.


Hard to say, I've never seen that term used like that, but I haven't commissioned a Baldor drive in a long time. Magnetic current maybe? A portion of the motor power consumption is the energy it takes to maintain the magnetic field the windings themselves. This varies by design, so it makes sense that if you are wanting to manually tune the vector algorithm, you would want to know this. But usually it is referred to as the "Motor No Load Current", at least it is in every Vector drive I've programmed. In addition, these values are typically entered manually ONLY if you cannot, for some reason, let the VFD do an "Autotune" routine on an uncoupled motor. That happens sometimes on machines where the motor is integrated to a machine and is is too difficult to uncouple it. 

I would say that if you are not sure, you need to get some specific help on that VFD from an expert.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Calectrical said:


> On one of the parameters, the parameter description is motor mag amps. What does. The mag part refer to.




If its like the Siemens drives it is calculated in the auto tune at the during the commissioning.

manual that has info.

http://www.baldor.com/support/literature_load.asp?ManNumber=MS765

It is a calculated value by the drive while it bumps motor during the commissioning. 
Some motors actually have some published data but its better to let it be calculated because of variances in the wiring will affect it. 

tom


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If its a Baldor motor it will be on the nameplate. Its not part of the auto tune feature. It must be entered physically if I remember correctly.
Go to www.baldor.com and find "literature" then "manuals". Look at series "H" drives and look in the parameter group sub section "mag amps". Here it will tell you what page are the instructions to calculate mag amps on non Baldor motors.

I will look later and see if I can find it. I am a bit busy this am.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

From Baldor Series "H" control. Encoder feedback closed loop drive. Titled "Mag Amps" in the motor data parameter group. This must be set manually and performed when commissioning the control. This parameter group must be programmed before any motor motion can be tried.

Motor Mag Amps.
The motor magnetizing current value (listed on the motor nameplate) also called no load
current. Measure using a clamp on amp meter at the AC power line while the motor is
running at line frequency with no load connected to the motor shaft.

Link: http://www.baldor.com/support/literature_load.asp?ManNumber=MN718
Page 4 of 20.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

good find!
most motors we use don't have that info on them 

section 6 says how to do the manual tune to get the correct #'s if it's not on plate.

tom


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tommu56 said:


> good find!
> most motors we use don't have that info on them
> 
> section 6 says how to do the manual tune to get the correct #'s if it's not on plate.
> ...


I used to rep Baldor. Things have sure changed as far as their product line. Now that they bought out Reliance, they have the power transmission sector covered very well.

What particular drive are you working with OP? I am curious if you have the series "H" control? I loved that drive. Closed loop, full torque at zero speed. Put many of them in where DC was once king and kicked ass. It looks like they stopped building it.

I used to do a demonstration with a 1 hp motor and this drive.
I would set it to run 1 rpm and ask the biggest guy in the class to try and hold the shaft. Never found one person that could keep it from turning.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I used to rep Baldor. Things have sure changed as far as their product line. Now that they bought out Reliance, they have the power transmission sector covered very well.



and now ABB is acquiring Baldor so they can have it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jeff H said:


> and now ABB is acquiring Baldor so they can have it.


Some find ABB to be the very best drive on the market. Baldor while expensive is still a US manufacturer. The only Baldor products built over seas are servo motors.
I think they deserve some credit for staying the course in the US. Besides show me any facility and I bet you I can find a Baldor product within that facility.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Some find ABB to be the very best drive on the market. Baldor while expensive is still a US manufacturer. The only Baldor products built over seas are servo motors.
> I think they deserve some credit for staying the course in the US. Besides show me any facility and I bet you I can find a Baldor product within that facility.


We use quite a lot of Baldor here in Melbourne Oz...

Frank


----------

